# 2005 Pontiac G6 Audio Build



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

This is an when feel working on it build 



AVH-P3100DVD









my rear deck


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

my fuse holder ( is was 20 outside so i did an quickie job LOL) 









my sub amp MTX Jh-600









birth sheet










some pic of my G6


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

my mods so far

my first go at Fiberglass i have no step by step by i used this how to 









the speakers are 3" speaker and an 1/2 tweeter i might change the tweeter to an 1"


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

my Sub


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

stinger volt meter i might move it









new remote (14.99 ebay)


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

im not goin to used the 1/2 tweeter im goin to used these instead 
Vifa BC25TG19-04


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

just pick this up i might sell it


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

here's some shots of my kicks


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

another quick update 
YouTube - An quick update and some rings cut


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well my wire came today now i can do my big 3


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

did the big 3 i gained .7 volt  got this in the mail


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

The lack of a baffle on those back speakers and the wire showing from the fuse holder threw me off, but it seems you got some good plans going. You put the finishing touches on those kicks yet?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

schmiddr2 said:


> The lack of a baffle on those back speakers and the wire showing from the fuse holder threw me off, but it seems you got some good plans going. You put the finishing touches on those kicks yet?



not yet i dont know to carpet or try my hand at vinyl and what color


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Or a kind of OEM paint. Like what this guy did:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...4runner-install-kicks-doorpods-deadening.html


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well my doors showed up damn Fedex 
one door tweeter was broken but ca glue and a clamp fix that 








now im waiting on my RE 8's and RF 6.5 and my amp and rca's


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

*doors started*

well i got started on pass door air saw cut like butter 


















i need to raise the 8 up a little but im be using the factory tabs 
i need input bad or good


----------



## Knobby Digital (Aug 17, 2008)

getonerd said:


> did the big 3 i gained .7 volt


I'm gonna take a _wild _guess and ask if that gain was 13.7-14.4 by chance?


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Your build looks good so far. What kind of power are you using for your front stage? I looks like four-way set up. I bet it will sound nice!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

right now i just using head unit but after i get my doors done i be using a mtx jh404 for my front stage 

got the 3sixty.2 wired up took a while to get it setup because my damn notebook monitor setting are kind of funky they set to 1024x600 so they 360 program kept on crashing so i was pissed fussing and cussing so after i got calm down i grab my laptop and it work perfect i was going to run my wires (12 and 18 ga )to my doors i could have done it but i found out i have to drill holes damn molex connectors


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

Getonerd. 

I wanted an RF360, but I got turned off by the fact the software wasn't supposedly updated. I mean it would be a whole lot of work for Win7 to use that. have you had that problem, besides what you already stated?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

yep but i was on XP also im going to upgraded my netbook to win7 to see that fixes my screen issues 
and saved my setting files to my dropbox account to i wont loses them i need to find an palm off craiglist so i can do it on the fly


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

getonerd said:


> yep but i was on XP also im going to upgraded my netbook to win7 to see that fixes my screen issues
> and saved my setting files to my dropbox account to i wont loses them i need to find an palm off craiglist so i can do it on the fly


Good luck with the RF360. At this point I need something like that. I want more control over my audio set up, but I am not sure it is worth the effort, time and money since I getting rid of this car in Mar 11.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

the only reason i got it for is to fine tune it but you really need to get an RTA 
theirs an 100.00 rta setup on this site i got everything mine for 75 off ebay and im goin to used Truerta that is free but you should get the level 3 or 4 
and if i sell my car i can wire it to my oem radio and theirs an RCA input so you can use you mp3 player you just need an RCA to 1/8 adapter i only payed 250 for mine off ebay so also only get 360.2 its way better that 360.1


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

got the wiring done for the door


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks really good so far!

The only thing I would change would be to make a ring or something that
you will staple the fibric to so that both sides are exactly alike rather than
staple directly do the door. But I would bet you've made it already to the
resin stage. None the less, your doing some pretty nice work


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i goin to let it dry all day hopefully it be dry i was 52 when i got started they should be cured in a few hours and do an test fit again


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

next is the amp rack


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well i 75 % done with the door panels just need to get some vinyl was thinking about getting this


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

got the door installed no pics yet i still need to finish them and throrw in some fatmat i always have issues with those damn pin thingy no pics i forgot football was on :blush: so im taking an break then im goin to wire up my amps maybe but i took out my kicks my GF thought they be choked by having 165 rms from the doors plus the driver side was sticking a bit


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

got the amp rack started got one amp (jh404) install was a bit*h to mount i had to manually screw it in got all the holes drilled out wired up .Got my fused holder some what mounted i thought i had it screw in till i pop an fused so hopely thats the problem the screw was touching - & +


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

got it working played with the 3sixty in between software crashes no vids but its loud at vol 10 i haven't hook-up the sub amp yet i was upset at the software so i dont have it tuned in im going to used my Win7 laptop tomorrow i was on xp hopefully thats the problem


----------



## cheesybass (Aug 17, 2010)

getonerd said:


>


These look pretty good! I bet this thing is going to be a LOUD  front stage!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i been thinking  i want to relocate stinger volt meter








because i have it where my dash vent is when it gets cold meter will block the heat and i might use that amp temp thingy too


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well did cut my mdf ring i made the trim ring to short oops waiting on the wood glue to dry try i might tape up the trunk and do some glassing tomorrow weather permitting


----------



## kyleorsini (Nov 28, 2009)

can you post up more pics of your doors, i have the same vehicle, and want some more ideas to glass my door panels, ive started it months ago but stopped due to laziness. and the shapes and how our panels are split in half and have different materiels made it hard to figure out how much of the door i should glass. great work tho


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

cheesybass said:


> These look pretty good! I bet this thing is going to be a LOUD  front stage!


they are i get head turns an half-a-block away


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

heres a few pics of my temp amp rack


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

playing around a bit i was waiting on my fiberglass to dry 
i maxed out at 115.88 at 65.4 Hz that is only the doors speakers alone


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

thats pretty impressive. Nice door panels, are you going to paint them or wrap them?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i dont know yet


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

nice work so far. i have a rat's nest for the time being too. i'm contemplating some 8's in my doors too lately. i see that uTorrent icon down there, nice.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm not feeling that fiberglass box i started and plus my pioneer sub is just to tall i pondering getting a ten that pushes around 1000 rms or try an IB setup


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i 86 the fg box and put my pre fab box in for now


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

Fiberglass is a pain to get right unless you have practice. I just started my first one.

10" sub you might consider---> Eclipse SW8010 - 10" Subwoofers - Sonic Electronix


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i might redo it i just ran out of mat i think need at least 10 layers so i wont flex 
i might get *Pioneer TS-W2502D4 *

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16664_Pioneer+Premier+TS-W2502D4.html*
*


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

chilling watching mythbusters so i thought of what i need to do not in order to finish my g6 my to-do list 1. fatmat trunk 2. vinyl doors 3. redo that fuse holder 4. take those powerbass 6.5 out( cant here them anyways lol) 5. install that bluetooth adapter 6. tweak and tune with TrueRTA and a ecm8000 7. finish fg box 8. buy 2 10' subs 9. add battery and/or alt 10. get an better alarm


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i did got my trunk lid fatmated it helped it a lot but it still rattles


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i finally wrap my doors i might do the rear doors to match its my first wrap i tried to get the wrinkes out but o-well i just used an heat gun to melt the vinyl


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

YouTube - G6 door panels are done


----------



## negativegain (Oct 6, 2009)

i watched the vid...dude, cut your fingernails! wtf?!!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

i did afterwards


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I know you haven't asked for help or tips. Its obvious your excited about your system and well you should be. This is prolly one of the first times you've ever worked with fiberglass and vinyl? You will come to a point where you want it to look better, once the excitement of two 6.5's or 8's in the doors is over. It happened to ALL of us! When it does take the doors off, put em on some saw horses, peel off the vinyl, get some bondo and get them smooth. Smooth like the hood of your car. If that is more than you want to do then sand down and get what you already have smoother. Then carpet. WE ALL KNOW the saying carpet hides! It can make a decent panel look really good. Vinyl aside from a panted or carbon fiber panel is one of the hardest materials to work with for a new guy. You see that now.

'CAR AUDIO' or 3 way vinyl stretches like your girlfriends pantyhose, it cost though. Or you can pull off the backing to normal vinyl, this will distort the grain on the front if you pull it too far. Heat as you saw can really screw with vinyl and is really only used to extend the working time of the glue. It does make the vinyl more flexible, but so will throwing it on the roof of you house or driveway in the sun.

Your well on your way! I gotta hand it to you for getting the front end of your car sounding good. Sure beats the hell out of a pair of 6x9's and a pair of 15s in the trunk.

CRANK IT UP!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well is time for a upgrade I just order a AP15001d off eBay and I got an stroker 15d for free I traded and old hcca amp that I found in a alley there is real smart people on craigslist lol


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

little update 

new amp came in but it was too hot 

waiting on my box to come in


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

*i did some work today*

i did some work on it today amp rack is gone all i did was move my amps and move my 3sixty under the rear seat tape up wires but i need to reset my levels bc i cant hear my midbass to well 



oldschool pioneer still hits after 5 yrs of use 










i end up moving to the passenger side 










i see wires everywhere LOL 
i should have fatmated but my shopvac aint working right 
















rca to the 3sixty taped up but i might move it again lol


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

not much audio wise


----------



## hypeboy (Aug 16, 2011)

nice audios


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

im only getting 11.1 v fail


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

thats not bad though man. i got a 129.8 on term lab 2 weeks ago running an audiopipe TXX-BD10 sealed and was happy haha. 

the doors look pretty good, any plan on rewrapping the panels?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

im going to bondo and paint to match some day


----------



## pnn23 (Jun 7, 2008)

OP you need to update your pic links!


How did a SF fan wind up in Ohio, anyways :laugh:??


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want help fixing broken links I need a few things:

(1) link to the thread
(2) the post number(s)
(3) the new links for pictures in the order you want them posted


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

No help with I just moved them to a folder on Photobucket I might reup them or start a new build log


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=39.673353,-84.222003
- Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

I fix most of the pics 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well till i get a new amp and/or speakers im at 132 DB


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

next i need to make up my mind on what color to paint them 

vids coming soon


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

bumj


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

*need an H.O soon*


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

what kind of amperage do your amps pull? i have a dinky 105 amp alternator stock that will keep me in the high 13s no problem. I'm fused for 140 amps and not nice on the setup i have right now.


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Idk how to 
any anyone knows send me a link 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MTopper (Nov 4, 2009)

well, what are you fused for? what is your stock alternator putting out? do you have the big 3 done?


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Big 3
Stock no clue
Well I have the front fused to 100 amps


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

did some tweaking with an o-scope , rta 









i was playing she love my bass from the rockford fosgate volume cd

i will fix the pics asap


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I'm scrapping 80% of my plans more work for me lol


Ok here's my check list
1. Take down the a-pillar pod 
2. Make some 3" mids pillar pods paint them black 
3. Put the 8"s behind the stock doors
4. Either make so kicks pods for the 6.5 or move the to the rear 
5. Clean up my wiring for the last time 
6. Find a new home for my amps and 360.2 
7. Find a good clean way to mount my iPad to keep my ac and my radio 
8. Put the volt meter by vin # or by the defrost vent 
9 TBA



Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## mklett33 (Dec 7, 2009)

getonerd said:


>


Let me give you some priceless advice. Go to your garage, grab the can of bondo, and trash that garbage. Bondo sands like ****, and has horrible working properties. Buy this : Evercoat FE112 - Evercoat Rage Gold Lightweight Body Filler - Overview - SummitRacing.com

Rage gold allows you to sand in the "green stage". Which is where is is not completely hard but not liquid anymore. It is like sanding a hard Styrofoam. Trust me man, I used Bondo on my first build because it was what was available, but then the guys on FGF turned me on to Rage Gold. Freaking amazing. Check out my build to see my sanding/vinyl wrap job. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...d-prix-gxp-clear-sound-build.html#post1478948 You can do it just take the time!

M


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I only spend and hour if that's on the doors I knew I be redoin my system I know rage is the **** 


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well in the freaking rain I started taking everything out 









I haven't made up my mind on what to do I know I'm going to do some a-pillars pods and some kicks and I found some 1/4 mdf sheets at moms so I goin to used that for my iPod dash so it's looks like 


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well if you follow my build log I took out 98% of my audio only my radio ,6.75,6x9 remains so I'm looking to do something different as allways

I'm goin to do an iPad install someday lol I just pickup some 1/4 mdf for it and some drywall stuff for sides (saw it on PBS woodworking show )

So far I came up with an two way setup for the doors using my Rockford 6.5 comps set and/or doing a 6.5 three way for the a-pillars
And on the c-pillars a two way set up using an 3 or 4 in mids and a tweeter I found a bootleg copy of x-over so I'm goin to make my own passive crossovers

I'm going to paint the pillars black so and someday get my headliner black

And I'm going to put my volt meter near the vin #

And looking for an new sub I plan on using the 6x9 as ports 




Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Got started on the a-pillars but ran out of spray glue





























Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Took a quick trip to walmart in my jameys lol 
Picked up some glue 




















I did staple I might not used mat I'm not goin to push no more than 25 rms And the fabric is thin so we will see whenever I put some resin on them might be sunday hopefully 




Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I did put some resin on them stupid me rushin to get them but they turn out ok not my best glassing Job everthing turn out great 6/10 




















Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

This is what goin in the pillars I found and copy of x-0ver I might make some passive crossovers


Front stage v2

Peerless India W3-LK76-PBK 3" Paper Cone Shielded Woofer 

Specifications: *Power handling: 25 watts RMS/50 watts max *VCdia: 3/4" *Le: 0.26 mH *Impedance: 4 ohms *Re: 3.4 ohms *Frequency response: 110-13,000 Hz *Fs: 117 Hz *SPL: 85.5 dB 1W/1m *Vas: 0.04 cu. ft. *Qms: 2.95 *Qes: 0.70 *Qts: 0.57 *Xmax: 1.5 mm *Dimensions: Overall diameter 3-1/16" (3-5/8" diagonally), Cutout diameter 2-3/4", Depth 2".


Nuance TW5-073LR 1/2" Mylar Tweeter X2

: *Power handling: 30 watts RMS/60 watts max *VCdia: 1/2" *Impedance: 8 ohms *Re: 6.4 ohms *Frequency response: 3,000-20,000 Hz *Fs: 3,000 Hz *SPL: 90 dB 1W/1m *Dimensions: A: 2-7/8", B: 2-1/8", C: 1-1/8".



Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=une8vspt9YA&list=UUl0WXeVZeuoaF-Ojfftr2Rg&index=1&feature=plcp


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Well I changed my mind about the kicks I found some 6x9 to 6 1/2 - 5 1/4 adaptors so I'm goin to mount the 5 in mids I have still the wire for my doors installed to I don't have to run new wire thank you god lol


Still ponding my iPad mount to the g6 I want keep the ac controls where they at so I'm thinking of just building that iPad outwards and up idk 


Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

Playing with the pillar in between the rain BSP (bondo,sanding,paint) I'm goin to let it cure overnight 














Sent from my piddy pad using Tapatalk


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well fast forward to now found out i didnt bolt down my alt wire all the way i was black it took me 20 min to get the nut off now that fix my battery drain issue 

also i got started my fiberglass box 
well im 75 % done with the box i need to test fitted again before i start the front glassing and decide to cut those bolts that hold those plastic nuts for the cargo nets or used them to mount the box


----------



## fordriver1 (Jul 11, 2012)

nice build man, but you gotta take the extra time to get the finish better.
not having a go, but its the difference between an amateur looking build and a pro one..

practice makes perfect tho, so keep playing!


----------



## getonerd (Jul 24, 2007)

well i havent updated on here in ahile box been done i redid the pillars thinking about redoing everything again


----------

